# Shorty needs a run



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

Ok everyone I am back-  I know I say that all the time, but I got rid of dial up, I am not working at all this summer and I have less then a year to go til I graduate college!!!!!!!!!  So Update on Pam- 
1) 4.0 grade point last term, all my hard work paid off
2) Am President of our Collegiate Chapter of the American Marketing Association
3) Have an Internship this summer managing and doing PR work for Olympic and Elite Athletes as well as taking summer classes
4) Am doing a run this summer possibly, am the back up runner, for a 24 hour relay called the hood to coast  see link attached:http://www.hoodtocoast.com/htc/default.asp
5) Need to drop down to about 115lbs and majorly lean up and lose some muscle because of a lot of downhill running, which may cause some major damage to my quads and knees which too mych weight.

Sooooooooooo, needless to say I am going to track my diet here, still weight train and hopefully some of this can start to fall off.  I am going to introduce a fat burner back in and do the ALA and glutamine, my multi, vit C, vit E and calcium.  Soooo, feel free to chime in, and I hope to get around and say hello to everyone who don't worry I still would come and check in on everyone!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYY! I MISS YOU!!!!!! 
First CONGRATS ON THE 4.0!! I'm SO Proud of you!! 
Thats really neat, and great for the transcript that you are President of the American Marketing Asso.!! 
AWESOME INTERNSHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad your doing so great!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

you left us 
but i am glad your back toots


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

I am glad  I feel a lttle lost but oh well hopefully this will help.  My school life, love life and all that is on track, but I feel so fat, which I know is not true, I have been eating clean, just really need to drop some weight so I have been running outside about 4 days a week around 5 miles a day.  Otherwise I do the elliptical and if I can't run outside I do the treadmill for 45 mintes and around 4.65 miles.  I want to not kill myself or my knees.  So for diet this is what I am thinking

meal1- sometimes will be after cardio, just depends on day- 1/3c oats 6 egg whites
meal2- 3-4oz meat or protein shake, some form of carb like strawberries or brown rice but I have found with the low glycemic fruit I am less bloated and it keeps me regular with the fiber.
meal3- veggies and protein and maybe some strawberries or rice like maybe 15g carbs
meal4-protein and veggies
meal5- protein and veggies

so I am traing 4 days a week and am upping the reps on my legs from 20 to 25 and things are looking good there.  So I guess opinions are welcome and I am trying to find a fat burner and/or a good stack, so opinions welcome there


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

Ok so here is today so far and will edit this as I go

Meal 1- 1/2c oats, 6 whites and a little bit of PB

went on a 50 minute run probably about 5 miles
 or maybe a tad over.  Not sure but this felt good  

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 6 whites

Meal 3- 3oz turkey burger, salad, 1c frozen Strawberries

Meal 4- 3-4oz steak, veggies

Meal 5- 6 whites and a little salsa


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

PAM!!!!!!   MISSED YOU!!!! 

Wow girl SOO much AWESOME things going on for you!   Congrads on it all! All your hard work sure paid off! 
BEst of luck with it all! 
diet and training look super as always!


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

thanks  AJ!!!  I would die to have your legs but I guess we shall see what happens as I run more and more


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

Pam-- I know- I want AJ'S legs also!! Thats why I started sprinting again and doing lots of deep squats..I CAN ALREADY see a change in my legs too!!!! 

Meals look great!!! I eat strawberries Every Day


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

thanks stace, yeah I have always loved strawberries, they rock    I do such high reps on legs now, i need to get them slim down so i can run better, i need to trim down so I can run better    I forgot how much I love to run, this has been awesome to run since the weather has gotten so much nicer


----------



## david (May 20, 2004)

Hey sweetie!  Stopping in to say hello and your package is on it's way!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 20, 2004)

I LOVE running. That relay looks pretty cool. How many miles does each runner log?


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

I know.. I love to run also. I can't run for more than 8-10 min. at a time though because of my endometriosis--I get cramps FAST & BAD! So I Powerwalk/ Jog/ Sprint.. and repeat!


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

Oh that sucks Stacey I am sorry  

Hey Dave THANKS!!!!!!!

AG-  Each runner logs about 16-20 miles by the time the thing is done, 3 legs a piece    So it will be fun, I am pumped.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Hey girl welcome back! We missed you!

Only 1 year left wow! I just graduated today, so exciting! 

I am sure you will continue to do great both in school and in fitness stuff! 

BTW, do you know the AMAs website? Thanks hon


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

The AMA website is  www.marketingpower.com   I lvoe this organization    What did you major in greeky???  

Ok today, just woke up 8:15am   

took ALA, yohimbe, and beverly lean out (only thing Darren had)
8:15am- 1/3c oats, 6 whites, 1tbsp peanut butter

had a kick ass run, about 55 minutes    with stop lights for about 5 minutes  

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 6 whites


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

I majored in communication, but I am thinking about going into marketing.. thanks for the link hon!


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great run girl!!!!!  
Have a great Friday!


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Stacye it felt great, and anyone who runs, like you, knows how great of a calfd workout running is    My calves are sore.................

So I just bought the Lipo-6 ephedra free so am going to try that, was thinking about stacking it with some ephedrine???  I will do just the Lipo-6 and see how that goes and then go from there.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

I know---my calves are Always sore seems like it!!

I wouldn't stack it yet! Be Careful! I have heard that stuff is pretty good! I'm taking exenadrine (W/O effedrine) and LOVE IT!


----------



## shortstuff (May 22, 2004)

ok so the rest of yesterday was great.

meal 3 was a chicken breast and some lettuce

meal 4- 4 egg whites (saving room for PF Changs)

Meal 5 (after legs) 2 dumplings, 2 lettuce wraps and some orange chicken, some brocolli beef and some cantonese scallops (none was breaded)


----------



## shortstuff (May 22, 2004)

5/22/02  Leaving Cali tonight  

meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites, 1 tbsp PB

shoulders/abs/43.5 minutes elliptical

Meal 2- 1 low carb fajita sheels (50cals a piece and 11g carbs (8g are fiber)) chicken and veggies

Meal 3- left over fajita stuff with a little extra chicken and veggies

Meal 4-protein bar on the plane


Meal 5- 2 scoops protein, 1.5 tbs PB


----------



## shortstuff (May 23, 2004)

5/23/04   Cardio

Meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites, 1tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 6 whites

run 45 minutes treadmill

Meal 3- 2 scoops protein

Meal 4- 3-4oz chicken, green beans

Meal 5- 6 whites, breen beans and mushrooms


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2004)

Sorry your back home honey!!

I'm glad you got there safe though!


----------



## shortstuff (May 24, 2004)

5/24/04  Back and Bi and Cardio

I was so tired this morning I could not manage to get up to do cardio so I will do it tonight after my back and Bi workout tonight.  Ugh I hate that

Meal 1- 1tbsp PB, 1/3c oats, 6 whites

Meal 2- 3-4 oz chicken and veggies at school

Meal 3- protein bar

Back workout and Bi workout and 30 minutes of cardio( needed to do 45 min but had to go home had to study for a test)

Meal 4- 2 scoops protein

Meal 5- 3-4oz chicken and veggies


----------



## shortstuff (May 24, 2004)

Ok I don't know if anyone is reading this but please I need to some advice.  I have been doing some thinking.  I was wondering what would happen if for a week or so I ran a low carb plan, then do a high carb then continue running the low carb.  I found I was my leanest when I was eating a grape fruit and egg whites at meal 1, then strawberries in 2 meals and that was it except for vegetables.  After probably 4-5 weeks of no high carbs I would then do a high carb spike at night and then run for 4 days on the low carb again then spike and cycle it like this.  What do people think???  I just really want to bust through this plateau I am at and I can find anything that is working.


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

5/25/04   Cardio

45min - 1 hour run outside IT IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!

Was going to train but with everything going on today, will train tomorrow after class, and do cardio tomorrow morning and take Thursday off since I have to work and have a dentist appointment so it will be easier to do that.  

Meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites, 1tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 6 whites

Meal 3- protein bar (will be on the run)

Meal 4- not sure will be at networking event will nibble on things


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 25, 2004)

protein run about 10-20 % over your body weight
carbs - use carb tampering method -50 grams complex a day 
fats about 1/3-1/2 body weight- Go by energy levels, start on lower end and if you feel sluggish add in some more EFAS.  Give your body time to adjust.  I would run this untill you said the hell with it and then start carb up or have a slight cheat meal, but no more.  If you  don;t feel good  it if  just add in some more carbs mainly in the morning to get you through your run  Since you are running now your requirements may change needing more carbs then fats, but that is something you need to experiment with


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Han    It is good to see you are doing well. Yeah I did a really low carb day yesterday and I did not feel well running this morning, felt really tired.  I will experiment thanks


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)




----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

HI NT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

how are you?
long time no chat ...


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

I am good, busier then ever but loving life, how are you?????????


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

things are great.  We're trying to be much more 'outdoorsy' this year.    I had planned a rock climbing course, but it was cancelled due to bad weather.  Now I'm looking at scuba diving.  Then it's back to rock climbing.  Once I've done been schooled in both, we can go as a family and hit the mountains.  Do some biking, I'll do some climbing/scuba diving ... it will be great.  

In 3 weeks, we might go white water rafting ... that should be a hoot.  A lot of friends/family make it a weekend thing.  Hopefully that will come together.


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Oh that is awesome I alwasy wanted to go white water rafting but by the time I learned how to swim well enough my dad was too old    You are such a kick butt dad and hubby!!!  Rock climbing rocks, it will get you sore like you have never been sore before    I am so glad you are doing well!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

thanks you miss SS ... you're too kind.  

I just remember not having a father to do those kinds of things with when I was growing up and vowed that even in divorce, I'd not let our daughter experience the same thing.


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Well that will be so much fun, I hope the weather is good for you when you go rafting!!!  Don't go overboard too many times


----------



## shortstuff (May 26, 2004)

Wow I don't come on for a day and a half and I get booted down!  

Well yesterday meals were way low in carbs, made me super tired...... oh well

Here is today:

45 min elliptical with 2/ Lipo 6 EFree

Meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 2- chicken salad

Meal 3- protein bar

Training

Meal 4- 4oz chicken, green beans

Meal 5- 6 whites, cuces

workout was kinda weak due to lack of carbs- man school kills me

bench press
cable flys
DB incline
push ups

straight bar push down
dips
v bar push down

leg raises
machine crunches
big ball crunches


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

5/27/04   Off Day

Meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites, 1TBSP PB
Meal 2- protein bar
Meal 3- 1/3c oats, 6 whites
Meal 4- 2 scoops protein
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, Green Beans


----------



## Jill (May 27, 2004)

Nice meals!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Jill I know I am lacking on the conversation but I have been working and doing school (Finals are in two weeks, well some next week)  So I am BUSY!!  I will have to post the pics of my event I put on on Tuesday    I am sooooo proud of it if you couldn't tell


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Hey honey--Your meals look yummmmmmmmmmy!!  I love my chicken & green beans!

Thats good your concentrating on school- Keep up your hard work

Can't wait to see Pics of the Event! I bet you Rocked

Kay I'm going to TRY & Go to bed..


----------



## shortstuff (May 28, 2004)

Ok here are the pictures I promised from the networking event I planned, organized, did everything for!  It was for the collegiatte chapter of the American Marketing Assoc., which I am head of and it was a joint event with the Professional Chapter, hence the "adults"


----------



## shortstuff (May 28, 2004)

another one, the guy in the picture is the one I was most excited about meeting.  He is the Senior Vice President for Edelman, an international PR firm.  I AM STOKED!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

Great pics honey!! Looks like you did a wonderful job!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

Great Job on planning those events! looks like it went very well!  

Best of luck on those finals girl!


----------



## shortstuff (May 30, 2004)

So the past couple of days have been busy but meals have been super clean and the same food as normal.  Was suppossed to work out today but was out until 2:30am so am EXHAUSTED today!  Will take today off and train and do cardio on Thursday.


----------



## david (May 30, 2004)

Hey Sweetheart!

Just dropping in!  I've recently moved so there was a delay in shipping your CD but I will have it out to ya, Tuesday!     Have a great holiday, hun!


----------



## sawheet (May 30, 2004)

Hey shorty how have you been!!!   By the way my friends run the hood to coast every year.  I think they are crazy, j/k.  Anyway I am supposed to meet up with them and go climb at smith and then hit Mt Ranier, you are more that welcome to join us!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 30, 2004)

Yeah I am excited S    I have been so busy with school and everything I haven't been able to run outside much the last week, thank goodness for the treadmills.  I haven't rock cimbed in like 2 years, that is so much fun.  Let me know when you are headng over and I will try and meet you.  That would be so much fun


----------



## shortstuff (May 30, 2004)

So meals for today - 5/30/04

Meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites, 1tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 6 whites

Meal 3- 2 scoops protein

Meal 4- 4oz chicken, veggies


----------



## sawheet (May 31, 2004)

You know shorty you are going to have to eventually change your whole approach to nutrition and training?  you are going to have to train more like an athelete than a bodybuilder.  I can help you with that if you would like.  We will probally be there AFTER the race to climb and stuff, I dont do running, hehe     see ya


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Man I haven't trained like an athlete in like 4 years since high school    I know I miss the running and so it has been nice to do that again.  I need to get my running body badck, you know the less muscley legs.    Sawheet that would be great if you wanted to help   I want to try and do some of the runs they have around here this summer.


----------



## sawheet (May 31, 2004)

No problem, I will e mail you some usefull stuff that I have used for trialthelete's and other sport specific programs. Tomorrow ,cause I am heading out for some chill time today!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Thanks sawheet that is awesome.   Man I am on major burnout right now.  I feel like laying on the couch and not moving.  I think with school going so fast and work going, I just have not wanted to do anything this weekend.  So I think today I will do back (not biceps and then run either on the treadmill or outside, will wait and see the weather)  Otherwise today is some major studying!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 31, 2004)

Rest is important hon, remember, it's better and healthier to rest for a couple days when you need it rather than keep beating up your body and then who knows how long a rest you'll need to take!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Ok so I went and did a back workout and cardio at my apartment.  It is cool I can do my back workout here when I don't feel like going to the gym.

Lat Pulldown- 12x70lbs, 12x80lbs, 9x80lbs, 5x70lbs
superset with
machine rows- 12x50lbs, 12x60lbs, 12x60lbs (these felt good)

Bent Over Rows- 12x60lbs, 8x60lbs, 4x50lbs, 15x50lbs
superset with
reverse close grip pulldown- 12x70lbs, 12x70lbs, 12x70lbs

45 minutes run- 4.9 miles


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

food today  5/31/04

Meal 1- 1tbsp PB, 1/3c oats, 6 whites
Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 6 whites
Meal 3- 4.5oz chicken, veggies
Meal 4-4oz chicken, veggies
Meal 5- 1 scoop protein


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

SO I am totally proud of myself today.  I am totally PMSy since flow came today and I feel like a major fat ass!!!!!!  God I love water retention!!!!!!!!      

I totally wanted some cheat food but I stocked up on SF popsicles so i have been nibbling on a couple of those in order to save myself from cheat food.  I am so proud of myself


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

this is from february At alcatraz


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

so new diet i am going to run

meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites (r-ALA, vitamins)
meal 2- 1/3c brown rice, chicken (r-ALA)
meal 3- 1/3c red potato, chicken
meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein
meal 5- chicken, veggies


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

workouts and schedule now    wel til the 21st of June which die to school will change

M- 45min AM cardio, Back and Bi and abs
T- 45min AM cardio, Chest & Tri & Abs
W- 45min AM cardio
Th- 45min AM cardio, legs
F- 45min AM cardio, shoulders and abs

Legs do sets of 20 or higher
all else do sets of 12
Abs do 6 sets in sets of 2 in three exercises
I am doing Lipo 6 ephedra free 2 before my morning cardio and 2 either before meal 4 or before my afternoon lifting session

Oh and currently am appx within a few pounds of 135lbs, so this must go down!!  I am only 5'2"


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Everything looks good shortstuff!  I do alot of super setting also.  Like for delts I do a weight I can do 40 reps with (I usually end with this)
10 reps front raise, 10 reps side raise, 10 reps military press, 10 reps upright rows 

Also Military Press drop sets (4 drops)

Looking good girl!!!!!

My mentor is Jodie I look to her for alot of advice.  I just do what works for me. 

 I also do lots of pull ups.....close grip, wide grip & reverse grip usually 4 sets to failure.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

no it really does, i have just felt so lost lately, i am not blessed genetically so i am trying everything i can think of.  Thanks so much    i think i am going to try to superset my workouts to add some intensity to my workouts and more of a fat burning mode.    I will keep posting workouts and i may ask for your advice as I go to see if you can think of anything to make my workouts better.

  thanks so much - Pam


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Someday I am going to look like this


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

and this, this gal is Tina Rigdon and is 1" shorter then I am and weighs 25lbs less then me.  Can I say I want this as my goal, who is game for coaching me and being my cheerleader for getting there


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

I can be a cheerleader!    and give ya a swift kick in the   when needed.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

thanks Jodie, I may need that, oh and I have almost gone 12 hours without splenda AND flow came today!!!  I am proud of myself


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Ok so everyone on IM.com here is my contract with you and most importantly myself.  I promise to cut out all splenda, only use Stevia and only 2 packets at a time in my tea.  I am cutting out all condiments that are not needed except for my sugar free ketchup and i am not sure what I want to put on my oats and egg whites in the morning, I am thinking SF jam????  So i think those are my major blunders.

And also I am going to write in a journal everyday my feelings thoughts and whatever because this I thnk will help my goals.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

And because I am doing this whole make over myself, I am posting before pictures, which I bet you can't tell I run, can't tell I workout, I feel and look AWFUL!!!    So please people help me and kick my ass if I want to get off track, it is what I need.


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2004)

Your bod is too cute!! Your waist is sooooooo small!! Why the heck are you complaing, FOR REAL!!! Boy, am I embarassed to post any of my pics now! Good luck in all ya do hon. I know how hard it is to get off splenda, I use only a tiny bit each day. Hey-for your oaties, try this:

In a bowl mix 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2 T cottage cheese, pinch of baking soda, baking powder, and some stevia. Mix all together and fry in a pan with pam like a pancake!!! It is so yummy I usually eat it 2X a day! Top with a T of sf jam, suryp or fresh strawberries. Try this, you will thank me!


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

I normally do protein pancakes but I usually put splenda on the top    I think if I make it through the next couple days I will be ok, just it is that time of the month and man i feel yucky!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Pam hunnny you are looking *great*





I love that bath suiting! Im so jealous of the tan!!  you have so much potential to reach your goals! 
Diet is looking right on!! 
I use stevia.. and put it in my oaties! its good!  with some vanilla or cinnamon or add some berries. 

OH and Ill cheer you on and keep pushin as long as you dont call me a cheerleader! lol!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> this is from february At alcatraz




You are so damm cute!!,  anyway lets get started on your training!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Pam you look sooo good!!! I don't see where 130 pounds is on you!! You look like you weight 105lbs.  You look really good girl!!!!   

Oh -- For meat- try adding Salsa to it... I'm hooked on it now.
And I add blueberries to my oatmeal. I put it in before I cook them..and they melt in the microwave and my oaties taste all blueberry!! YUMMMMMY!!  (oh with some cinnimon toooo)


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG So i went for my run this morning and OMG I encountered some construction detours so my 45-50min run ended up being 1hour 10min     Soooooo my legs are concrete now and I am pooped.  I think this is kinda funny but this is what I ran by on my run......3 major Intel campuses, Phil Knight's airplane hanger (owner of Nike) A high school tack and field stadium and about 25 other tech companies that I can't name because there are so many.  I live up in Beaverton/Hillsboro/Portland and for those of you in the tech industry or know about it, I am smack dab in the middle of Silicon Forest, so lots of people still looking for work here.  Luckily not me!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok and peeps I need some additional help besides just trying to look my best.  I am going to be doing a new photo, well rather arge photo with my brother in about 2-3 weeks.  I need to look as hot as I can.  HELP!!!  I mean this will be a portrait that will be put over my parents mantle so


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh and I found the best picky me up ever!!!!  Diet Rockstar, i tried them when I went to see Jenny Lynn she gave me a little one.  OMG you all need to try one.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 1, 2004)

Shorty you are looking so cute!  If I saw you running around Hillsboro I'd honk and whistle at you


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Short...Your shaped like me.  How tall?

Add some veggies (1c.)  into your meal plans with meals 2-5, and maybe 1/4c almonds or cashews if your not getting your EFA's into meals 2 and 4.

I had a taste of Craig's SF jam, it was pretty yummy.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Oops forgot to add in my veggies I promise I eat them    I blow through Green Beans and cuces like crazy, celery too.    trips to safeway like everyother day for veggies so they don't go bad    They know me pretty well in the produce section.  

I am 5'2"  so I am a shorty    Yeah I was noticing that from your hot pics with craig, i just wish I was lean enough to do pics like that   Someday


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

girl I go through my veggies too. Do you guys have a salad bar at your grocery store?? Thats where I usually get mine--if not then The produce section.

Hmmmm??? I would keep up with your running and weight routine--your doing great- You will look good in the Pictures!!!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Hottie!!!

I *JUST *sent out your CD!!  Sorry for the delay!  We'll talk again soon!  Gotta run to the gym!  You look great, hun and stay with it!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey Hottie!!!
> 
> I *JUST *sent out your CD!! Sorry for the delay! We'll talk again soon! Gotta run to the gym! You look great, hun and stay with it!


I know hottie.  Seriously I miss talking to you, I hope you know I don't ignore when I don't call but I will call within the week, I have a crazy story to tell.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I know hottie. Seriously I miss talking to you, I hope you know I don't ignore when I don't call but I will call within the week, I have a crazy story to tell.


Oh I know... trust me.  My phone is so crazy now taking on this business adventure with the band!  Your home phone is the same, correct?  I think it is because the last time I called it was your voice!    If it's changed, PM me your number again!!

Story!?!?!?  Hmmmnnn....  You have me intrigued!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

You are a little hottie!! Your diet and training look awesome- keep it up girly!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Your the same height as me too!  I'm a midget.  Think I started this out 14 weeks ago at almost 150.  Oink pigglet was me

Your not far off track from where you want to be, just gotta keep plugging along.
Veggies....Went to walmart after getting my haircut today, bought 3 heads of lettuce, 3 very large cucumbers, and more fat free salad dressing.  I think I have ditched all other veggies except Salad stuff.  We go through 6 tomatoes pretty quick.

Did you just change to this new diet?  If so, stick with it and the cardio, in a few weeks you'll see changes.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Oh and I found the best picky me up ever!!!! Diet Rockstar, i tried them when I went to see Jenny Lynn she gave me a little one. OMG you all need to try one.


what is diet rockstar?

weren't those pics of Jodie's fantastic?!  One day us mere mortals will look like that


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey now....its all in how the photographer takes the pics.  They can hide or fix almost anything.  I love photoshop.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks so much Jodie.  Yeah someone who is built like me and little like me    I feel so happy now    I am going to borrow your chest and tri and bi workout, which was going to be today, but got stuck at work, have to leave for school in 45min max so have no time to get to gym workout change and leave  UGH I have already put off bi's from yesterday so it will be done tomorrow now.  Oh well.  At least I did my run this morning


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what is diet rockstar?


Diet Rockstar is the schahiznit  It is like sugar free redbull but tastes wayyyyyy better, you don't have to chug the stuff and then want to hurl, you can sip this stuff.

Oh and this is the website for regular and diet rockstar. It is a pretty cool site and has porno like music 
http://www.rockstar69.com/


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh and I was doing this diet like two months ago, got OMSy and changed it and now got my head on straight and am back to this.  So I think to keep myself in check I am going to post pictures every two weeks to keep myself motivated.  Am still totally annoyed I can't make it to the gym today  UGHHHHHH


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, your pics look soo good I dunno what you're complaining about.  Your body is a heck of a lot nicer than mine!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

So you have the photographer change things Jodie?? Or is that all You??

YA--WHAT IS ROCKSTAR?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

It's all me minus the stretchmarks.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Rockstar is a super energy drink, makes me super hyper!!!!!!!!  Made me totally focus on my homework I had to do today, well my final project and I really wanted to workout, but I just could not squeeze it in, school just had to be completed and with my super long run    I got a bit of a late start.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Jodie youa re amazing, and hopefully with your cheerleading and people kicking me in the ass I can get to where I want to be running around in my swimsuit


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

What's it taste like? I like sugar free YJ stingers, but they make your whole mouth BLUE!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

I can't pick a certain taste but it tastes good.  And no color changes to the mouth.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

So here is my food for today.

Meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites
Meal 2- 1/3c brown rice, 4.5oz chicken, veggies
Meal 3- 1/3c red potato, 4.5 oz chicken, veggies
Meal 4- protein bar
Meal 5- veggies, 1.5 scoop protein


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 1, 2004)

Good job girl! Food looks great.

 Can I ask you why you are cutting out Splenda? I'm trying to cut out any additional sugars, but am wondering if you know anything specific about Splenda that I should know too?


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2004)

Great meals girle!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Jilly, you rock I love your Avi cause you are so dang cute, do you know how to make them???  If you do can I send you a pic to make mine??  Ok so today is like the most beautiful morning, no cloud in sight, so I don't have to be at school til noon so I am going to the gym at 9am so I can power out a chest, tri and bi workout, then go for a run outside before school.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

6/2/04   Chest, Tri, Bi and Ab & Cardio

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats  1 16oz diet rockstar

Workout and cardio post workout

Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice, 1c veggies

Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1/3c red potato, 1 c veggies

Meal 4- protein, veggies

Meal 5-1.5 scoop protein, 1c veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Workout

*BB Incline Press-* 12xolympic bar+10lbs, 12x20, 12x10, 11x20
*DB Incline Fly*- 17.5x12, 20x6, 17.5x8, 20x10, 17.5x4
*DB Bench Press*- 25x12, 25x11, 25x11 ( I normall do these firsdt so this was tough)
*superset with machine flys-* 60x10,55x3, 55x12, 55x12 

*Superset Bi and Tri*
*V-bar pushdown/EZ bar cable curl- *70x12, 70x8, 60x5, 70x4, 60x8, 50x5/50x12, 50x8, 40x5, 50x40, 40x5, 30x4
*Overhead extension/incline curl-* 30x12, 30x10, 30x6, 20x8/12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x12 these hurt!!!!
*rope pulldowns/rope curls-* 40x12, 40x6, 30x7, 40x5, 30x8/50x12, 50x7, 40x5, 50x3, 40x4, 30x6 

hanging leg raises- 20, 17
swiss ball crunch- 16, 14

Then post workout ran for 45minutes  This felt great!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

So I had a great workout!!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Next time you're in Roseville, we should workout together. We can flex in front of the mirror together and be like Hans and Frans. Well, except you're a lady and I'm not buff and never wear sweats. But we could be similar! And we'd definitely get laughed at.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

That would be so much fun!!!  I would love to.  Too bad you aren't in the Bay area I will be down there for 9 days starting Thursday and from when I wake up til like 3pm I am all by myself cause the boy won't take anytime off work.  Don't ask sore subject  But hey to pretend were are buff we can wear sweats just for hell of it and stuff them     Man I would take a pic of that for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

You work out at Cal Family Fitness right??  Have you ever been to the World Gym in Citrus Heights?  They have the coolest power lifting room.  You power lift right?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow. All this talk of Citrus Heights and Roseville makes me miss home.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

I bet AG    I miss it to.  I foudn out that the buy may be moving back to Sacramento before I graduate so I would move there instead of San fran!!!  I am excited becasue this way we would have a hosue and a puppy and I would hang out there.  I love San Fran but it is so damn expensive!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

I lived in the East Bay for 9 years also. I much prefer Sac though. You've been to Nor-Cal more than I have this year though and I'm from there lol.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

LOL  So next time I am there and you are there we should totally hang


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

Of course. My dad lives in El Dorado Hills (near Folsom) and my grandma in the East Bay is in Dublin (near San Ramon and Danville). Bay area or Sacto, I can be there. Odds are, I'll probably be there in early July or maybe sooner. Life in San Diego hasn't been all too great. There is a distinct possibility that I may have to move home before the end of the summer and transfer schools.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

I know where that World's Gym is. Awesome, let's do that sometime soon. We could probably get away with the sweats and stuff too.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh wow, when do you graduate??  I just saw your pics and I lover the one with the hooters gals    Yeah I would love that as I am totally by myself whenever I am in San Fran, Walnut Creek actually.  I have a car so normally I just drive or shop, which that gets bad    I am sorry things haven't been so good.  I hope things get better if yah move back.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

that would be fun.    I  hope to get back there sometime this summer but who knows


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

I graduated Spring 2002 from the Univ. of Ca., Davis. I currently finished my first year of law school in San Diego.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh wow!  Congrats!  Where do you think you may transfer to??  I am doing business at Portland State and in like 4 years want to get my MBA somewhere down there, the schools are so much better and have a much better reputation.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

Ah it would be a non-ABA approved school in downtown Sac, though I am going to an ABA approved one right now. I never want to move out of Cali though, so the ABA/non-ABA approved thing would be okay. I don't know much about the MBA programs, but Cali has some good schools. MBA wise though, you are best off working for at least 2 years before applying.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah I was hoping to work at least 3-4 before I go, I was hoping Berkely but if we are in Sac I might see what Davis may have to offer or what I could do online and maybe go one day a week.  I have a bit to wait though   

Once I move I don't really want to be anywhere other then Cali.  I love the weather, the people, and everything there.  It fits me so much better


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

UC Berkeley is awesome in all aspects. Half my fam has gone there in some regard lol. UCD is pretty good too. Awesome vet school, med. school, undergrad, law school, and business school. I'm not sure what they offer online though. You're right though. Cali rules lol. Born here, raised here, and I will die here.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You're right though. Cali rules lol. Born here, raised here, and I will die here.


    I love it!!  I may look into Davis then since I can do that drive more often then the Berkely drive


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

www.ucdavis.edu  Cute little college town. Very safe. A lot of young families settle there because there are good schools and you can commute to Sac.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

No prob. Ah, miss that place.


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2004)

Your new avi is super cute


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks, i finally figured out how to do it


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2004)

I would have done it for you, I was planning to get back to you. Thanks for the email BTW! 

I am starvin!!!!!!!!! Wont be home from work for 45mins, and have no food to eat either! Agh!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

youa reo so super cute Jill, where do you work???  You are work late!!!  Because where the heck are you located??  I thought you were somewhere on the east coast.  I was so annoyed that I didn't know how to resize the pics so I have playinhg with my comp til I got it figured out.  So you have to promise to sahre all the pics of Cuba, and no hanging with Fidel while you are there


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2004)

Im in the west. So Its 8:30 right now, I work till 9. I work for telus mobility. I almost snuck off to the 25 cent candy machine....havent YET!! lol

Havent decided if I wanna share any fat pics. NONE of my summer shorts fit me, crap


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

OK I got yah now   where are you???????  I am in portland so are yah close????  NO CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You don't want to do that becasue then you will just feel bad.  And hello did you see my picks, I AM HUGE!!!  This is way too big for my taste


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2004)

Huge...YOU ARE TINY!!!! Silly girl


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok missy I am only 5'2" so this weight SUCKS!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Iknow I know it isn't about weight but if I didn't jiggle i would be happy with the weight, but i am still a jiggling


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Woo! SF and shorty as workout partners!

 OK so seriously, if you move to Roseville and do school at Davis, I would force you to workout with us. 

 And where does Jill live? She can join the gang too!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

I would love to.  I really hope we end up in Roseville versus San Fran but I guess I will go where ever, even if I end up in San Fran I will make a trip to Roseville to workout


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

6/3/04  Legs and cardio

So I got up and did the elliptical this morning and OMG this was sooooooo hard, I was sweating up a storm and my legs felt like cement.  I must be getting them super tired from all the running the last couple of days, I stuck through it Nd thank goodness I am getting a pedicure


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

Ss ... love the new avi ... you have such a beautiful smile.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks NT I like yours too   who is that large man next to you?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

he was a powerlifter in Vegas ... his nickname was the beast.  He wasn't as big as some of the bb'ers there, but I'm willing to bet, he could hold his own in the weightroom.  I'm a small guy, but standing beside these monsters makes you appreciate just how big they really are.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

OMG he is one of the small guys  YIKES!!!     i will take versus them    Well Darren or you versus them


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

I think that is probably what the majority of women would say.  I've even had some friends of ours say that they prefer their husbands/b/f stomachs as after feeling mine because it's too hard.    I personally don't like the huge size, but to each their own.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey sweetie, did you know you look like a tan, straight blonde haired version of jilly. Ur both beautiful!!! I wanna go to cali w/ nice weather 

NT and the big guy both look hot too


----------



## Jill (Jun 3, 2004)

Me and shorty look a like?? 2 cuties I guess!  A pedicure sounds great shorty. I get them to, except I get my toes done with 'Gel' like my fingernails! They look great though! The best thing is that you never have to worry about painting your toes!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

Most powerlifters nowadays have insane physiques.

 And yes Jill, 2 cuties.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

LoL At greeky-- yeah She does kinda look like Jill!!! 

Hey Shorty!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT and the big guy both look hot too


  greeky ... step away from the screen, go wash your face, get those glasses and then you'll be sure to see that you were mistaken.  Although, in my tiny world I am a god - I try to keep reality out of my world! 


_but thanks for the compliment Greeky_


----------



## jstar (Jun 3, 2004)

hey shorty

 I just caught up in your journal. Congrats on the 4.0 and all your academic achievements. Smart & Beautiful - how about that!?

 Your diet and training look great - stick with it and you will succeed


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2004)

holy crap!  What a cute avatar, Pam!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok you all crac me up and I wish I could have chatted with everyone today!!!  BUUUUUUUUUUtTTTTT  I had a great day.  Went in to work for like 2 hours, got it all done, then got my eye brows waxed and tinted, a pedicure and manicure.  Then it was time for legs, then I had psses to the local city festivqal carnival and was able to do all the rides for free so a girlfriend and I went down and did rides til we were permanently dizzy    Now I am home and POOPED!!!  I am so ready for bed


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice, veggies
Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1/3c red potato, veggies
meal 4- 30g protein, veggies
Meal 5- 30g protein, veggies (didn't want to cook too tired)

1 leg leg press- no weightx3x20reps  
step ups with 7.5 each hand- 3x20  
wide leg plie squats DB- 30lbsx20x3
superset
leg extension- 10x45lbs, 10x35lbs, 14x45lbs, 7x35lbs, 7x45lbs, 4x35lbs, 3x25lbs
laying leg curl-15x40lbs, 5x30lbs, 10x40lbs, 5x30lbs, 5x20lbs, 7x40lbs, 5x30lbs, 8x20lbs
standing calf raises- 120x20, 120x20, 120x15, 100x6


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

Ok today is an off day, i am making the after legs an off day, after cardio yesterday there is no way I could do it today, my legs are so tired from all the running and legs yesterday so today is off.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

an off day is a great way to make a Friday that much better.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

That is what I am thinking also NT    Plus it is going to be like 80 degrees today.  So I am hoping I can get done at school with enough time to lay out in the sun


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

mmmm .... sunshine ... bikinis ... hotties lying around tanning ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't know who you are looking at    I know there are some hotties around this joint somewhere, they all seem to be gone this morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

please


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

So I totally spaced, i can't train tomorrow I have way to much crap to do and places to be, sooooooo that means i have to train today and do postworkout cardio, ugh i hate that.    oh well


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2004)

Hows the training going??  btw nice new avatar, YUMMY!!!


----------



## jstar (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey shorty - your leg workout looks very similar to mine. Oh those 1 legged presses are so painful, huh? (but in a GOOD way)  Have a great weekend


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

What's up hotty?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 4, 2004)

Your diet and workouts are so on!  I can't tan in my backyard I need to go to the tanning beds or the beach... I have pesky neighbors!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2004)

loking over fence at greeky, hey babay!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

sawheet!!!  You are soooooo funny, you remind me of one my neighbors here.  

J thanks so much!!  I know I had been doing lunges for a while so I decided to switch things up with these and even with no weight these suckers burn!!!!  Have a great day sexy!

What is up sexy SF???  I like the AVI much better to see you in that then some cartoon.  

Greeky!!!  I never normally get time to tan outside so I am normally booths, with my limited amount of time i normally have like noooooooo time to go outside, so beds it is for me too.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

So I changed my mind again, after having issues with walking up stairs today I am going to take today off and resume with a nice run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Shorty!

Great leg workout!  Are your legs very muscular?  It looks like you keep the weight low and reps high.

Ahhh tanning, I love the sun.  It was sunny here today but it's supposed to rain all weekend!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah legs are super muscular.  I carry my weight down there.  If I wanted to max out I would have to do like 4 places a side if not more    and I DON'T WANT THAT!  I would die for your legs!!!  So when I met with Jenny Lynn and had her do my workout adn diet, which i am just starting back on (long story) she said to keep reps high otherwise, poof they blow up.  Oh well we all have what we need to work on.  But I love your pics they motivate me


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Ok today is an off day, i am making the after legs an off day, after cardio yesterday there is no way I could do it today, my legs are so tired from all the running and legs yesterday so today is off.


 
Just something you should try shorty, do like 5-10 minutes of easy walking or another weight bearing cardio exercise AFTER legs to facilitate recovery.  Then the next day do some more "active rest" to help with recovery.  Just a suggestion....


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

I love yah Sawheet I should have done that I was brain dead  Today is a long day again so I am taking off for the gym in like 30 minutes for a shoulder, ab and cardio workout. I hate doing postworkout cardio but I have no choice today as my day is jam packed getting ready for a party I am throwing tonight for school.

DB Shoulder Press- 20x12, 25x12, 25x6, 20x6, 25x3, 20x4, 17.5x5  
Front Raise- 12.5x12x3 then drop set
cable side raises- 5lbsx12x3    
rear delts on cable- 15x12x3  
upright row BB-50x5, 45x7, 45x12, 45x3, 40x5, 30x5    

45 Minutes run felt great!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

I swear, I hate being the exception to the rule, and every time I go a tiny bit heavier on weights, boom there's growth.  Right now my quads look bigger which doesn't make sense since I've switched my leg presses to the last thing I do on leg day and w/ no weight.. so I am hoping they didn't get any bigger just look bigger cuz I am getting leaner (yeah right I wish!  ) 

I really need a job so I am not sitting at home eating all the time!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

you know go for the higher reps on legs and try supersetting, this will add a little muscle but remember you need to add muscle to get rid of the crap.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

I usually have fairly short rest periods, is that supersetting?

Oh and BTW


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey Shorty-gal!?!?!  

did ya get what I sent ya?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Not yet but I haven't checked my mail today yet so that doesn't mean anything    How are you doing, me I want to just sleep for like a day  

Greeky- supersetting would be doing a set of dips then immediately go do a set of bicep curls then back to dips and back and forth with no rest between.  It is killer and your heart rate will be flying


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2004)

sleep?  I had 2.5 hours of sleep yesterday  but you know what?  If I totalled the number hours of sleep last week starting on a Sunday.  It would still be Wednesday!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Yikes that is bad, never mind I am not that bad I just feel exhausted though I average about 6-7 hours a night but i need like 8-9 and I am happy.  So I got my new jeans I ordered online and totally depressed, well not depressed but I wanted to wear them tonight and I can't since I have now realized I am not a 4petite in banana republic clothes UGH I don't want to be a 6 but I guess I should have know since my waist is not a 25 or something like it should be for these pants but I love my shirt I bought


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Oh and greeky thanks for the kiss    I need one BADDDDDD  I am feeling so unloved.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

Omg you are complaining about being a size 6??


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

I am sorry, I feel bad, I won't complain, this is just hard for me to accept that I am muscular.  VIV YOU ARE HOT!!!!!  I love you however you are


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Ok I have been meaning to tell everyone this here.  Thursday when I was out at this festival we were getting on the ride where you sit down and the thing to hold you pulls down over your head so your feet are dangling from the seat.  Well this poor girl, no more then 13 years old has to be told she is too fat too big to ride the ride becasue the thing can't be pulled down far enough to lock her in.  I felt so bad    because this poor girl is going to have such a hard life from here on out if she does not loose any weight.  Besides the social torment she will get in high school from girls and boys, she is going to have health issues to boot.  The thing is how can parents allow this to happen to their children, it really hurts me to see the kids like this today.  I just had to tell everyone.

Pam


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats

Workout and cardio

Meal 2- 1/3c brown rice, chicken, veggies

Meal 2.5 nibbled on some deli meat at cousins graduation party and veggies

Meal 3- 2 scoops protein

Meal 4- chicken breat, veggies

Meal 5- 6 whites

handful of penuts


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

Poor little girl.   My heart goes out to her as well.  I have a sister that is very overweight.  Children can be very mean, so you know she probably has a low self esteem, then to top it off with evil mean kids picking on her.  

It seems that more parents are concerned with the ease of fast food and the lack of actually sitting down to have a home cooked meal with the family.  I know my son would rather I cook him something than to go out to eat (unnless it is IHOP).  but then he wants stuff like french toast, pancakes, and cookies.  He says his step mom can't cook very well.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

I know when I was younger I was chubby, never overweight but just chubby and I know girls were sooooooo mean to me and the boys never liked me because of that.  That is one of the big things that drives me like I am driven now in school, and everything, I want to prove to everyone I can do it.  I want to help all these kids but the only people that can help them is their parents realizing what theya re doing, and most of these parents are quiet overweight themselves which is so awful.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 5, 2004)

That poor little girl. Kids are so mean! I am going to make sure my daughter is always very active in sports, she can pick the ones she wants to do - she just has to do them. DH and I were both scrawny little kids so I don't think we'll have to worry about her ever being overweight. I think we both weighed 75 pounds when we hit high school. You never know though. I feel so bad for those kids. Their parents need to get more involved in their kids lives!


----------



## sara (Jun 5, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I know when I was younger I was chubby, never overweight but just chubby and I know girls were sooooooo mean to me and the boys never liked me because of that. That is one of the big things that drives me like I am driven now in school, and everything, I want to prove to everyone I can do it. I want to help all these kids but the only people that can help them is their parents realizing what theya re doing, and most of these parents are quiet overweight themselves which is so awful.


 
Hey Shorty... you don't mind me calling you shorty? 
I know how that feels.. parents eat junk food and dont care about eating clean.. they have children who want to eat clean and they against that


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2004)

> I want to help all these kids but the only people that can help them is their parents realizing what theya re doing, and most of these parents are quiet overweight themselves which is so awful.


I agree completely. 

I can't get over how many children in today's society are overweight/obese. And I can't stand hearing about how it's the children's fault either. Trying to say that a 6 or  7 year old child chooses to overeat, it's ridiculous. Parents need to start taking responsibility for their actions, and take the necessary steps to prevent their children from getting to the extreme of being obese.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I agree completely.
> 
> I can't get over how many children in today's society are overweight/obese. And I can't stand hearing about how it's the children's fault either. Trying to say that a 6 or 7 year old child chooses to overeat, it's ridiculous. Parents need to start taking responsibility for their actions, and take the necessary steps to prevent their children from getting to the extreme of being obese.


This is exactly how I feel, when youa re a child who makes your lunch???  Who makes your dinner (or in this society buys it) who buys the food???? Give me a break, yes children play way too much Nintendo, but parents control their children up to a certain age and if you start them on a healthy way of life from the beginning chances are they will continue it through adulthood, you start a child off lazy and eating shitty chances are they will continue it.  UGH!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Shorty... you don't mind me calling you shorty?
> I know how that feels.. parents eat junk food and dont care about eating clean.. they have children who want to eat clean and they against that


I fight this everyday even with my parents who I don't live with.  And watching them drives me to better everyday because luckily they are healthy but I want ot be even more healthy!

Oh and you can call me whatever your heart likes    May name is Pam


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm sorry sweetheart, its your journal and you're allowed to complain about whatever you want, I'm just upset bc my 9/10 jeans don't fit 

As for the fat kids yes, I do feel for her as well.  I was never that that big, my top weight was 171 @ 5'6 and I got absolutely tortured.  I had NO friends til high school, and I'm still recovering from what those kids to me, yeah they were kids and you're not supposed to take it to heart, but it really does hurt and it leaves a big scar when you're such a young impressionable child that even growing up doesn't necessary make it go away.  And I would also like to point out, not all children are overweight due to their parents not being involved or not cooking good food.  My mom is an excellent cook and as many of you know, WAY too involved in my life, but I grew up chubby, I think it's important to note the habits you teach your children, and also its important to raise them to have a high self esteem and to have healthy ways of dealing w/ emotions without turning to food.  Also don't be SO overprotective where the child feels the only place they have some control is their diet (which can lead to eating disorders) Sorry for the book! I'm sick as a dog and home on a Sat night *sniffles*


----------



## sara (Jun 5, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I fight this everyday even with my parents who I don't live with. And watching them drives me to better everyday because luckily they are healthy but I want ot be even more healthy!
> 
> Oh and you can call me whatever your heart likes  May name is Pam




I live with my parents and they always complain of how I eat.. sometimes they scare me and tell me that I'm going to be sick if I contiune on eating like this.. and when I listen to them.. I start to over eat unhealthy food "binge"..


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok I think I am totally not understanding fashion these days    I guess it is the new fashion to buy clothes that are like 2-3 sizes too small so all fat, even if you have like none, is hanging over the top of your pants then you were a cropped shirt  so all that fat is haning over the edge.  UGH  I love people watching but man come on people.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

6/6/04

Did my cardio this morning, was sweating up a storm.

Meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites

Meal 2- 13c oats, 6 whites

Meal 3- 2 egg whites, 2.5oz chicken, veggies

Meal 4- 6 whites and 2tbsp salsa


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

OMG am having major cravings, what is up????????????


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hmm...pre period time?  

I always want junk then.  I think that is why I am having MAJOR issues this week.  Not good to have those issues this week either.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

no and that is what is driving me nuts.  I wish I could say I am preperiod.  Oh well I have sugar free popsicles I will be munching on.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

4 at a time?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh I can easily do that


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok...I wanted to be sure I wasn't the only one.  But two flavors have to always match.  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

I love the advent of the sugar free popsicles.  They are a savior for people like us


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

Num nums, I could go for a sugar free fudgesicle right about now


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Shorty!

The band called in "sick" so I came home and going to sleep!  Now, maybe I can join you all in a Sunday sleep rather than a Friday sleep.  See my journal on that one!

Good hearing your voice, hun!  Sorry if I seemed "spazzed".


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok today is starting off tired so it can only get worse. Was up til 1am last night typing up a project due on Wednesday. So cardio is post workout since I could not drag myself out of bed.

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats

Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice, 1c cuces

Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1/3c red potato, 1c veggies

Meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein

Meal 5- 6 whites, 1c cuces


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I love the advent of the sugar free popsicles. They are a savior for people like us


I had 6 or seven last night!!, love em


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawheet throws  a big hug and kiss to shorty today!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh thank you so much they are very much needed as I have a 21 page project due wednesday I am typing up and I have my finance final today which rumor has it, the last two terms no one has finished this professors final!!!!  OMG!!!  So I was hoping to do the gym thing before the final, didn't happen so that means lifting and cardio tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

hey hottie


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hola!   Having a good day?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

i am trying to, irritated with this group project i am working but other then that Yes.  OPh and scared for my finance final.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

how long did you run your workouts and cardio before you saw real results?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

So everyone knows I cracked since I had such a weekend from hell but I had splenda and lots of this weekend.  I figured that was better then downing a thing of ice cream or pizza.  As much as I try and hide it, I had the weekend, which is turning into the week from hell.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't get down, hotstuff, everyone is allowed to binge from time to time.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

my binge was on splenda of all things    oh well, it just makes you bloated a smingen but that is it    And you are hotstuff yourself


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

man i go take a final and then go to the gym and i get the shaft today


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok here is my workout for today at 5:15pm

Lat pulldown- 12x75, 12x90, 8x90, 5x75, 6x90, 8x75(failure)
Seated cable row- 12x60, 12x75, 8x75, 4x60, 7x75, 7x60
Bent over BB row- 12x60, 12x60, 11.5x60
hyper extensions- 12x10lbs, 8x10lbs, 5xno weight,9x10lbs, 4xno weight 

45 minutes elliptical ( i remembered why i hate doing cardio at this time, there are never any machines open so I was not able to run, could not run outside off and on thunder storms with partial hail.)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

Good workout hotsuff. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok I am hotstff and you are................well just dang hot


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> man i go take a final and then go to the gym and i get the shaft today


Good luck, Pam!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Great workout Short/hot stuff!    I detest cardio...  luckily I have been instructed to do NONE for a while.  I will probably start spinning again later in the summer.  I used to run ALOT and got too skinny.  YUCKY!!!  If you are trying to lose weight, there is nothing better than running.  Are you trying to lose from your legs and butt?  If so... running is   

WOW!  Your diet is strict!!!  Sounds yummy actually, I LOVE egg whites and salsa.  I can see why you were craving sweets though if you always this strict! Mmmm...  sweets!   

Sunday night Chris and I drank a whole bottle of champagne together while watching Finding Nemo.  Now that is a cheat!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Isn't Finding Nemo so cute!   I love that movie.  Weird thing is Craig's last name is Nemow.  LMAO

Pammie!  Diet and workout looks great!  You're gonna have some nice lats with that!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great workout Short/hot stuff!  I detest cardio... luckily I have been instructed to do NONE for a while. I will probably start spinning again later in the summer. I used to run ALOT and got too skinny. YUCKY!!! If you are trying to lose weight, there is nothing better than running. Are you trying to lose from your legs and butt? If so... running is
> 
> WOW! Your diet is strict!!! Sounds yummy actually, I LOVE egg whites and salsa. I can see why you were craving sweets though if you always this strict! Mmmm... sweets!
> 
> Sunday night Chris and I drank a whole bottle of champagne together while watching Finding Nemo. Now that is a cheat!


Oh man I would have been totally loopy if I drank a whole bottle of wine.  I drink like once a year when Darren, my boy, and I go to Reno for the HArley festival thing they have there.  I am such a light weight and I am usually the DD when I go out so since no one has to drive then, I just got DRUNK!!!  

Yeah I am trying to lose some weight especially in my legs.  Ok lose weight doesn't sound right but lean out BIG TIME.  My legs naturally carry a lot of weight because I am such a endo(i think   ) but I played soccer and downhill skirace for so long that my legs are naturally large and if I touch anykind of serious weight in the form of a leg press or squat I get HUGE.  For a while last summer my legs got fairly close to the size of my boys.    So I am trying to get ready for swimsuit season  

You know I really do enjoy my diet because I know what I look like if I don't adhere to a diet so it doesn't phase me anymore.  Just sometimes like during finals week or super stress cases and PMS I want a bit more.  I think in a couple weeks I am going to treat myself but not for a while.  Oh and I wish I could quit cardio and still look like you, you look unbelievable.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sunday night Chris and I drank a whole bottle of champagne together while watching Finding Nemo. Now that is a cheat!


 ... Finding Nemo after a bottle of champagne could be quite interesting.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Isn't Finding Nemo so cute! I love that movie. Weird thing is Craig's last name is Nemow. LMAO
> 
> Pammie! Diet and workout looks great! You're gonna have some nice lats with that!


Thanks Jodie, so glad to see you alive and kicking.    I just did my morning cardio, unfortunately inside as some thunder showers have decided to come and stay put here for the next couple of days


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Hot stuff!

    I HATE my legs!!  
I wish my legs were BIG!!!  You are lucky you put on muscle easily.  I work SOOO hard for the slightest gains!!     I have to lift as heavy as possible.  I am definitely an ecto. 

BUT we are both doing our best... which is all we really can do. Right?? 

Thanks for the compliment BTW I would argue and point out all my flaws, but I am trying not to do that so much!  

How was your final???


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

I totally understand I have been trying to do that myself as it keeps me feeling so much better about myself   

Oh the final    It went well, I attempted everything but I know there are two answers I did not get right.  I have another one tonight and then one tomorrow and a presentation tomorrow.  So after tomorrow I will be one happy camper.  But I have so much stuff to do today I have no clue if I will make it to the gym today or if I will have to go tomorrow.  I can't wait either becasue I can see Darren and he can give me a massage I need so deperately.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 8, 2004)

Good morning Shorty! Don't you love this great weather we're having? 

 When you trained with Jenny Lynn did you just train with her once or buy the nutrition plan?

 I just looked at her website and it looks like she does nutrition plans through email. I'm Not sure if it would be worth it for me. Jodi set me up on a great plan  awhile back that I know would work if I stuck to it (my fault! doing it now though, that's all that matters right?  ) It's pretty specific to me and my goals so I'm not sure if Jenny Lynn could do any better? Plus it's $100 and that's a lot to tell me things I already know. What do you think? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Personally for me this plan works great, now that I am running without hiccups.  I did buy the nutrition plan and when I went in to meet her, we didn't do a workout just looked at me and discussed my goals and how the diet is going and workouts and everything.  My goals now are to lean out through the rest of the summer and school and then when I get a real job, I would love to train with her weekly and possibly compete.  I love the nutrition plan I am on, as it makes me super hunngry and I sleep like a rock.  

I don't what kind of plan Jodie has for you but I love that package that she did for me and after probably this summer summer running it without falling off the bandwagon I will go in and re-evaluate with her.

I probably rambled so soryy, but hope some of this helps


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG I am soooooooooo hungry, had my normal meal 1 and it went through me like lightening.  I WANT FOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I have an apple on my desk. It's yours if you want it.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Con you bring it to me    I need a bit of sunshine up here


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Silly hotstuff. You ARE a bit of sunshine!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

No NO No not right now, my head hurts from writing so much    You are the sunshine in the sunshine state


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok this is scary, it is June 8th and I have my heat on, sweatpants, sweatshirt and covered in a blanket with laptop on my lap to keep me warm.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok so it looks like probably no weights today due to lack of free time because of studying and finals and projects so luckily I am done tomorrow so all is good, normally tomorrow is my weight off day but I can handle training after finishing finals!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Yay for finished finals!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah I will be doing a dance all the way out the door and in the car on the way to the gym


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok I am getting super excited I can't wait to go to SF and finally have my cutie pie t sleep with


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

6/8/04 cardio only

45 minutes treadmill run

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats

Meal 2- 1/3c brown rice, 4oz chicken, 1 c veggies

Meal 3- 3oz red potato, 4 oz chicken, 1c veggies

Meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein

Meal 5- 1.5 scoop protein, 1c veggies


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Hun!    Your diet/workouts are super  .  Keep it up babe!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey thank you so much (it is Andrea right?  i think that is what your web page say, which is totally asesome and you are a major hottie   )

One moe day of post workout cardio, I have my last final today and my presentation today so I have to look extra spiffy when I head to school today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yup, it's Andrea  !! I'm sure you look  hot and spiffy every day


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Thank you, that was definitely needed today, running on way too little sleep, makes you kinda loopy


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

Good morning right back atcha hotstuff. Now get your butt to California!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

I AM DONE WITH FINALS!!!!!      115 hours and I am on a plane to sunny california!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok so was extremely exhausted today due to lack of sleep and that happens after all my stress goes away.

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats
Meal 2- chicken, 1/3c brown rice, veggies
Meal 3- protein bar
Meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein, veggies
Meal 5- 1.5 scoop protein, veggies

DB Incline Press- 12x22.5, 12x27.5, 12x27.5, 11x30
cable fly- 12x30, 9x30, 4x25, 9x30, 5x25
smith bench press- 12x25, 4x25, 9x20, 13x20
push ups-7, 7, 7

45 minutes elliptical


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

Are you sure there's no way we can meet up?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

HMMMMMMMMM, seriously, unless you are planning a trip to San Fran during the week around noon????  I will have to reschedule    Might have to give yah a ring though


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I AM DONE WITH FINALS!!!!!    115 hours and I am on a plane to sunny california!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good Morning Shorty!!!  Congrats on your finals!!     Headin off the CA huh?  Is that where you are from??  You should meet up with SF... I would if I was YOU!!   

Enjoy your day, you sweet adorable thing , you!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good Morning Shorty!!! Congrats on your finals!!  Headin off the CA huh? Is that where you are from?? You should meet up with SF... I would if I was YOU!!
> 
> Enjoy your day, you sweet adorable thing , you!!


Thanks Cindy aka NY Hottie   

I am from Portland, OR, but my boy is down there so whenever I can I go down there to visit and get in my extra cardio.  Soon enough I will move down when I am done with school for good in March


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

6/10/04  cardio and arms

45 minute run 4.9 miles

Meal 1- 6 whites. 1/3c oats

(more to come)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

AWESOME RUN THIS MORNING!!!! 4.9 Miles! You rock!! 

Your doing so great honey!!

Have fun this weekend with your honey


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Thanks Cindy aka NY Hottie
> 
> I am from Portland, OR, but my boy is down there so whenever I can I go down there to visit and get in my extra cardio. Soon enough I will move down when I am done with school for good in March


Have a ton of fun with your honey!  Don't do anything  I wouldn't do!!   
Safe trip Oregon Hottie!


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey ya beautiful!!! Missed ya! Glad to see you are stayin' on track!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok so I am here now, haning out in Darren's apartment.  Had such a great weekend.  Friday we went to Great America in Santa Clara, it was so much fun.  I can't decide what was more fun, the rides or people watching.  We saw so many interesting peoplefrom ever style of life to the pink gang from San Jose.  I am not kidding you, they were total gang bangers, wearing all pink????    I guess I missed hearing about that gang.  

Saturday we just relaxed, ate at some mexican place, I was so super good I did my cardio every morning, did my workouts and ate all good, no bad food    Then we saw the movie Saved that night.  Totally hillarious, http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&id=1808429908&cf=info  people should definitely go see it.  Then Sunday we went and got his bike, I will post pics after this post of his bike I took while driving over the bay bridge, now I hate driving and trying to take pictures at the same time    Then we went up to Sacramento, visited a couple friends of his and came home.  SO man I just got up, was totally pooped and will do shoulders/abs and cardio postworkout today after meal 1.    So how was everyone elses weekend???


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Darren's bike

1st one is on the Bay Bridge coming out of San Francisco and the other is on the freeway in Oakland going ot his house.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

6/14/04 Shoulders/Abs/Cardio

Meal 1- 1/3c oats, 6 whites

workout and cardio

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 6 whites

Meal 3- 3oz turkey burger, 1c veggies

Meal 4-4.5oz chicken, 1c veggies


Shoulder workout-

Hammer front military press- 12x10lbs, 12x25lbs, 10x25lbs, 4x20lbs, 7x20lbs, 5x10lbs (was tired fast on this)
front raises- 12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x12
side raises on cable- 5lbsx12x3 (these hurt soooo bad had to have someone help me finish these)
laying on side rear delts-5x11, 5x10, 5x9
uprite row-45x12, 40x12, 40x10

abs-hanging leg raises, hammer lower and upper crunch, machine crunch

45 minute run YUCK


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Honey!! I'm glad you had a great time with Darren this weekend!! His Bike looks Awesome!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

Good day hotstuff.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

is that a Harley Mr. Darren is riding?  lucky dog.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah it is a Harley    I don't know much about it except what he has told me.  Something along the lines of it is a 1994 Nostalgia so there are only like 2000 bikes of that kind that were ever made.  I guess    He likes it so I am happy for him.  I am not a huge biker chick but I do enjoy riding it.  He looks cute on it.    We are off again to pick up a bike a buddy of his bought, a friend of mine also that lives up near me.  So more pictures while driving


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Good day hotstuff.


Hey there sexy how are you doing???


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Honey!! I'm glad you had a great time with Darren this weekend!! His Bike looks Awesome!


Hey HUN!!!    Thanks he loves it so I am super happy for him, it makes him so happy to play with and talk to his friends about, so that makes me happy


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh my!   Nice bike!
I haven't been in others journals much, was busy in my own little world. I'm glad you had a great weekend!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Yeah it is a Harley  I don't know much about it except what he has told me. Something along the lines of it is a 1994 Nostalgia so there are only like 2000 bikes of that kind that were ever made. I guess  He likes it so I am happy for him. I am not a huge biker chick but I do enjoy riding it. He looks cute on it.  We are off again to pick up a bike a buddy of his bought, a friend of mine also that lives up near me. So more pictures while driving


is the friend riding a Harley as well?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Hey there sexy how are you doing???


 Dahling, I'm doing maaaaahvelous.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> is the friend riding a Harley as well?


Right now our friend has some sort of Ducati, a nice one is what I am told and has just bought a Harley off of Ebay, which is where Darren got his.  I have to see what kind it is, so we are picking up the bike for him and thenhe is going to ship the bike up to Portland, where he is.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Man I am so cranky about my legs, I am wanting them to get lean NOW.    keep a trucking along


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

You sound like me with mine.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah I am kinda not patient so this whole wait and you shall see results doesn't work with my personality very well.  So I have to do post workout cardio again, wish I could do my AM cardio like normal bt I hae to go to the gym before Darren gets home so that means right after meal one has digested because he doesn't want to go to the gym.  Oh well.  So last night I finally got to ride on his bike, SO MUCH FUN!!!!  Plus mor motivation to stay tiny, the seat for me is tiny!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

6/15/04 Back/Bi/Cardio

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats

workout and cardio

Meal 2-6 whites, 1/3c oats and 1 lowcar PB cookie I made no sugar no flour only peanut butter and heavy cream and nuts really

Meal 3-

Meal 4-

Meal 5-

workout-

lat pulldown (was really tired and weak today I think from early morning workouts) 75x12, 90x9, 75x4, 90x5, 75x7, 90x4, 75x6, 60x5
DB row- 30x12, 32.5x12, 32.5x12
reverse grip hammer pulldown- 45x12, 45x12, 45x9
hyper extensions-12x10lbs, 12x10lbs, 8x10lbs, 5xnone

BB curls- 30x12, 30x7, 25x6, 30x4, 25x4, 20x5
machine preacher- 10x12, 10x12, 10x12 :burn:
stand cable curls arms up high that one- 15x12, 15x12, 15x8, 10x5

45minutes elliptical


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

You sound just like me-- about your legs!!! Whats good is at least we Know they will slim down one day -just by looking at Jodies!!! 

Thats great that Darren is Happy with his new Toy!! Makes life great when then men Excited about things!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 15, 2004)

I HATE my legs too hun  , don't feel bad!! 

I'm soooo scared of motorcycles.  Make sure your super careful!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

You girls are silly. You've all got legs to die for.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks SF    I wish I was more happy with them but I am working on it.  Just made some low card peanut butter cookies for my siky Darren.    So I am goiing to relax this afternoon.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I HATE my legs too hun  , don't feel bad!!
> 
> I'm soooo scared of motorcycles. Make sure your super careful!


I think it is a girls thing about our legs    That is what we get for choosing to be strong right?   

Don't worry he is super careful when I am on there and I have my helmet and hold onto him nice and tight


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

I know what you lovely ladies mean. We are our worst critics. from my perspective, you're both worrying over nothing.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Is Darren sick? Hmmm I love LC Penut butter cookies!!! I like any cookies--haha!  Yum!

Yes- Be careful on the motorcycle!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning my sunshine!  What type of leg workouts are you doing? High or low reps?? Im finding my body is like 'high' reps. I actually watched part of the video we made in Cuba, and my legs dont look too bad. They are quite 'thick' though, not too much fat. My butt is another story all together 

Have you tried my p pancakes yet?????


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

MOrning all, I can not believe I just woke up    It is 9am!!!  I must be one vacatin because I never do this!!!  I need to do cardio and clean and all this stuff and this puts me so far behind...................Oh well    I am on vacation


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok so I was putting some stuff away here and found a bottle of liwuid clomid is darren's desk.  Am not sure what to think of this.  Don't know if this is his, or if this is a friend of his.  I just am worried from what I read since youa re suppossed to use this when you come off a cycle, if he has been doing other things.    Ugh, and I can't ask him about it cause he will think I am snooping.  Ugh

Ok off to the gym for chest/tri/ab/cardio, am not feeling this workout today.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey don't be afraid to talk to him about it. You weren't snooping, you were cleaning. Communication is the key to making a strong, lasting relationship. Don't be afraid to express yourself to him. In the end, it will all work out fine.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

I know but I guess it makes me nervous because I am not a person who brings this stuuf up well  I adhere to the what he wants to tell me he will and if he doesn't want to then he won't.    I guess communication is not a strong suit for us, well on his end.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

I understand that. Well, do what you gotta do Pam. And us IM folk will be here should you need to vent.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks hun    It feels good to vent, just wish i hadn't have found this, or wish he would have told me about it first.  I was wondering why he didn't want me to get into this drawer when we were cleaning yesterday.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

what is clomid?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

from what i have read it is used after a cycle to help level out testosterone to normal levels.  Soooooooo, it makes me wonder..........


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

Does he lose his temper quickly and go overboard with his reactions? There's lots of ways to see if he's on anything.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

it does make you wonder ... I thought Darren wasn't a gym go'er?  If not, what else could it be used for?

If this can/will effect his health, it might be worth the argument to bring it up.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

HE was for a while, it just hasn't been for the last couple of months, so what it makes we wonder is over last summer when he dropped a ton of weight and got in great shape, was he doing anything then, he has never said he is against using anything.  UGHHHHHH, I wish he would tell me things, or that they are his friends things or whatever, so I amnot in the mood for the gym today or to do cardio........


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

Well ... as SF has said, you do what you think you need to do. 

You should hit the gym and give'r hell to work out some thoughts.  I find that the gym is a great place to put a few thoughts on hold while your mind subconsciously works it through


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi sweetie! Sorry I haven't had time to pop in here much recently!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Shorty  .  Hope your having a better day!! Good luck with the situation with Darren.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

It is ok I am feeling better after the workout, I guess we will see what happens if I bring it up or not.  Just feels good to vent.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

Was super weak with workouts though, think i am just tired from too much sleep    and not enough food in me before workingout.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

You need to workout with me. Then we can flex and be all huge and buffed.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Shorty!!  I don't really understand what Clomid is--and whats going on with Darren-- But I hope that it all works out with you guys. I would talk to him if I were you. 

Take care honey!


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

I have an idea for you. Say you were playing on Im and there was a thread about steriods, and different peoples views and stuff. Than tell him what your views are, ask him what his are. Just a way to maybe start a conversation about it.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Umm..hmm, why not say you were looking for something in his desk and found the clomid.  Then just ask what he uses it for, play stupid.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I think it is a girls thing about our legs  That is what we get for choosing to be strong right?
> 
> 
> I detest my legs..     I ONLY wish they were big and muscular!!  You guys are crazy, you all look great!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> shortstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Jill & Jodie those are really good ideas!! I wish ya luck Pam! And we are all hear for you!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Shorty!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 17, 2004)

OOOh, Cyndi, she's also interchangeable! Watch this!

  Hotty!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey guys!!!  I am excited Darren took today and tomorrow off from work so we are going to go see the movie SuperSize Me and later I am going to go for a run outside as it is not nearly as hot as it has been.  I am taking today off from training as the thhree days in a row of training made me pooped and I am sore, so today I will enjoy a nice run


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 17, 2004)

Oh and Jill and Jodie and everyone thank you for the advice and I think I will take Jodies way out and pretend to clean and then play dumb    I think that would be the best way to go.  

SAphy    Hey girlie!!

You all are so wonderful and I will miss chatting today, but am going to go enjoy my honey and the two days I have left with him, since I don't know when I will see him again.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey girlie!! ENJOY THE MOVIE AND THE NEXT 2 Days with Darren!! Have Fun


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 19, 2004)

So I am back in the land of reality and this sucks ass because i have already fought with darren and i am totally depressed and feeling really fat.  I had some chocolate cake last night, had a pancake, 2 pieces of whole wheat toast, some honey and some potatoes and some low carb ice cream today.  So i am ready to eat some more shit but then i dont' want to and i have to stay up until at least midnight or later waiting for my luggage the airline lost.  THIS SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2004)

Sorry youre having a bad couple days sweetie. Dont have any more junk today, it wont make you feel any better. Everything will work out.

 Have fun while youre there, and have a good long talk to straighten things out. and take good care of yourself!


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2004)

I feel for ya hon. I got the wrong luggage delivered to my hotel in Cuba too, i was pissed. Just look on the bright side of things, atleast it wasnt lost!!!

*PLEASE, do not turn to food today. *It does nothing but make you feel worse after. Really, it does nothing..... Do not eat for emotional reasons darlin', get back on track as soon as you open your eyes-I just had a protein pancake !!!! This is really weird cause when I read about 'icecream', I just remembered my dream-I got a HUGE bowl of icecream from some reasturant, I was sad beacuse my boyfriend had broken up with me, just started to binge, then realized what I was doing, put it down, and walked away. This is really great that I am even on track in my dreams.... 

Have a fab day!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

Can you send cake my way?   and the pancakes!   Jillie's advice sounds great!  Try and stay positive.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

Cute story jilly.

****BIG HUGS**** for shorty!!!! Smile baby girl and don't worry! Oh and do some cardio to burn it off! (It helps you get your eating back on track too) 

I hate how food makes us feel.  Damned food.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 20, 2004)

Don't worry girls I didn't eat anymore    I wanted to but I didn't.  I was just really pissed at everything last night.  Luckily my baggage came at 3:45am.    So I feel like a zombie right now.  So I am eating and then going to do a shoulder workout and do some postworkout cardio AGAIN  LOL  But it is so nice I will go run outside for my cardio.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 20, 2004)

SO i really hate how I have been feeling lately about Darren and I and I really need to figrue things out.  I sent him an email stating how I felt and I will see if he calls.  Ok here is my workout today.

Shoulder Press-20x12, 25x12, 25x6, 22.5x6, 25x4, 22.5x5, 20x5
front raise DB- 12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x12
lateral machine raises-30x8, 20x5, 30x3, 20x8, 20x12
rear delt machine- 60x2, 45x10, 45x12, 45x12
upright row- 40x12x3

run 45 minutes treadmill

I AM TIREDDDD


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

Good luck honey!  Things will work out some way or another.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Pam! I'm sorry I haven't been around much lately! I'm back at work now though, so I'll be able to play all day 
I'm sorry to hear you and Darren are having problems  I hope you guys are able to work it out!
Lots of hugs,
Jen


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey hun! I'm SOOO sorry about you and Darren.    Things will work out though- just stay positive.  Was it about the steroids?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 21, 2004)

No just a major difference in communication but I am reading a new book to help me understand.  Men are from Mars and Men are from Venus, I totally recommend it for everyone, because it explains soooooooo much.


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> SO i really hate how I have been feeling lately about Darren and I and I really need to figrue things out. I sent him an email stating how I felt and I will see if he calls. Ok here is my workout today.


Sorry to hear about that, Pam.  You did right by stating your mind and yes, we'll see if he acts like a human being and talks it out with you.  I have a feeling he will, though.  "Love" and "reasoning" will win in this case and both of you possess those traits well!  Call me if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 21, 2004)

Don't stay upset hotstuff. Everything works out best in the end.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

We girls really do communicate differently than most men!  Chris and I have HORRIBLE fights, luckily we dont have them that often...  I may get that book.  Stay strong sugah pie!  Things eill work out!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks guys!! I feel a bit better but still the bad feelings kick in. I had a great back workout and biceps were ok, need some suggestions on that please 

Lat Pulldowns
cable row
bent over BB rows
hyper extensions
EZ bar cable row
incline curls
seated rotating curls

45 minutes elliptical this morning before any food


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Morning Shorty! How's it going?  Workout looks good?  How's things with Darren?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

Things are going better, we are both really tired so we both get short tempers.  BUT I am also having the worst PMS in probably two years.  I am like a roller coaster, happy then mad then totally depressed, it just rotates through the day.  I get so exhausted by like 10pm, from all the emotional crap...........man can't they just rip all this stuff out of me.  Have you got your SANS Tight yet??  How much ephedrine are you going to stack witht he Tight????  I am interested in trying this also.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Yup- started the SAN yesterday, started stacking it with ephedrine today.  I take 1 or each 2 times a day.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

Sweet I will order right now


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh and here is food and workotus for today  6/22/04

45 minute run AM before Food

DB Chest Press
cable fly
BB Incline
pushups
french press
dips
rope pulldown


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Food???  Where's food?  I don't see any food?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

OOOOOOPPPPPSSSS!!!!     Shows where my brain is today.

meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats
meal 2- 4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice, 1c cuces
meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1/3oz red potato, 1c cuces
meal 4- 1 salmon burger, 1c celery
meal 5- 1.5scoop protein, 1c veggies

Hey Jodie is this looking to be about 1200 cals???


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

looks close.  but why only 1/3 c. carbs? Up it if you feel icky.  Also more veggies!  Like 2 c on the last meals.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok  I Like Veggies!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Morning Shorty!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Ok I Like Veggies!!!


I loooooooooove veggies now!! What I do is 2X a week go buy brocolli, cauli, peppers & celery. Wash them up and put them in big ziplocs in the fridge. I buy min y are always available for a snack, or to pack for my lunch. It just makes it easier. 2C of veggies, that EASY for me to eat!!! Great fill for minimum cals!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY!!!  So now here is my new workout schedule because of my internship and school, i hate changin things but hey it i good for yah, and I think I am going to go for a 5 day a week training schedule it makes workouts shorter after work  

M-AM cardio and Back/Abs
T-AM cardio and Chest
W-OFF
Th-AM cardio and Legs
F-AM cardio and Shoulders/Abs
Sa-AM cardio
Su-AM cardio and Arms/Abs


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

New split looks good honey  You're a cardio queen too I see  How are you feeling today?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2004)

I am feeling so much better with emotions now the bloat and water retention have set in    BUSY though with school and my internship by things are great!!  Sounds like youa re floating on cloud nine


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Have you ever tried Dandelion Root for the extra water retention?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

:





> I am feeling so much better with emotions now the bloat and water retention have set in  BUSY though with school and my internship by things are great!! Sounds like youa re floating on cloud nine



I'm not on cloud nine, I'm sleep deprived  Was a cranky little girl this morning, but then I had some coffee and felt better  I am bloated too, don't know what's going on.
Where's your internship again? Sounds hectic!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

NC-  Yeah I am doing dandelion root, love that stuff!!  

Jenny-  I am totally sleep deprived too, am super pooped!!  My internship is doing Marketing and PR work for Olympic and Elite atheletes.  I am working on trying to find sponsors right now for a blind 19 year old girl who is running the Iditarod, she is one of the top dog sledders in the world.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Yesterday was a looooooooooong day.  Had my internship from 9-4 and then had the most boring class from 5-9pm   

Today  6/24/04  Legs/cardio

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats

Meal 2- 1/3c brown rice, 4oz chicken, 1c veggies

Meal 3- 1/3oz red potato, 4oz chicken, 1c veggies

Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 2c veggies

Meal 5- 1.5 scoop protein, 2c veggies

AM 45min cardio


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Great great great meals shorty!!! Need I say more??? Keep it up!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Jilly!!  I am working to try and get hot looking but right now I am holding so much water I can't tell if I look good or bad    Time to pick up some more dandelion root, I am almost out.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

I agree, GREAT meals  Wohoo, look out, Shorty is improving her hotness 
I'm really bloated these days too, that time of the month! Though my period is so weird these days, I hardly bleed anymore. I've talked to some people about it and my 20 lbs weightloss since October probably has a lot to do with it. Have taken a preggo test to make sure I'm not pregnant, I wasn't, WHEW!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 24, 2004)

Hot looking? Well you've already met your goal. You're beautiful.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Well Thank you sooo much SF, I need that today, been a long day and I am having foot problems    My right foot is swollen and I have no idea why......I had a blister and I popped it with a safety pin and now i have pain in the area where the blister was and it is swollen.  Plus I didn't get to this side of town til 7pm so I am not starting a leg workout that late, I just don't function.

Man I am such a whiner, but other then that I had a great day!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Hot looking? Well you've already met your goal. You're beautiful.


    

Morning Beauty!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

I hope your foot feels better. Did you get the blister from running???? I used to get BAD blisters when I first started running. I havent ran in a few weeks-still doin cardio though. Have a great weekend!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Beauty!!


SAPH!!!!  How are you???  I am so excited it is the weekend!!!  THIS HAS BEEN A LONG WEEK!!!

HOW ARE YOU SAPH????


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I hope your foot feels better. Did you get the blister from running???? I used to get BAD blisters when I first started running. I havent ran in a few weeks-still doin cardio though. Have a great weekend!


No I thnk I got it from wearign these super cute heels but they can hurt if I walk around in them too much.  

My foot feels way better today but I could not get up I have been so tired form this week so I am doing legs tonight and post workout cardio    But I will  the cardio  

So here is the food

Meal 1- 6 whites, 1/3c oats, 2tbsp SF jam
Meal 2- 1/3c brown rice, 4oz chicken, 1c veggies
Meal 3- 3oz red potato, 4oz chicken, 1c veggies
Meal 4- 4oz salmon, 2c veggies

Leg workout and cardio

Meal 5- probably some form of meat and veggiesd (going out to dinner with girlfriends)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 25, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> 2tbsp SF jam


 That's the good stuff right there. 

 What happened to your avatar?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey princess, I hope your foot feels better soon!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 1, 2004)

hey shorty how is the training going??  I have been away all month so I am just back checkin up,       so how are you cutie!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2004)

Wheres shorty????????


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, where are ya?  Avatar is gone and so are the pics in the gallery. What's going on?


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

I miss Shorty, me and her were so much alike, like splenda sisters... Come back darlin...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2004)

I am sorry guys, but Darren got really upset with me for the pictures on here, for putting so much time in on here and a bunch of other things, so right now I am really trying to fix things with him.  I mean he said some thigns that really hurt me and I think he was really hurt, so I am trying to respect his feelings and things he has said and make our relationship better.  So maybe when thigns calm down I will be back but right now I am respecting his feelings.  SORRY


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 2, 2004)

Awwww.. wish you all the best sweetums and IM me anytime! Hope it works out w/ Darren!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)

good choice Pam.    I don't know how some here do it ... being on here all the time and being in a relationship, don't see how that work.  Stepping away from here for a while will only work you both your favours.

Good luck with things.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Pam, I'm sorry to hear this  I do hope you work it out, feel free to email me anytime!! Being in the same country as Justin definately makes me not wanting to be online as often as well, there are just way more important things to do with that time.

Take care sweety!


----------

